# I got it jet drive outboard john boat



## FISHROADIE

I finaly found a jet drive john boat, I have been wanting one for years. They are hard to find in this part of the country. I had to drive down to the laguna madre to find one. The guy I bought it from only duck hunted out of it, it has less than 100 hours on it and is a 4 stroke. He took me out in it before I bought it, we went through some realy skinny water, we went over a sand bar that had mabey had 3 or 4 inches of water on it and we shot right over it and hardly slowed down, sand shot out of the motor and it just went right over it. There is alot of sea grass floatin down there that gets torn up by the prop boats so grass would get in the intake, all you had to do was lift the motor and put it in reverse and it would spit it out. His hand held GPS said it was going 24.6 MPH, there is no battery to start it has a magneto. It starts on the first pull in warm weather, 2 pulls if its cold, and 3 pulls if there is ice on the boat. I just beat the rain home last night I got out of my truck and a rain drop hit me on the head. I cant wait to take it out on the river. Hope to see you all out there soon.


----------



## Gofish2day

That is one cool motor. I bet it will do well in the river.


----------



## Meadowlark

That is a great find. Should make an outstanding river boat...first dibbs if you sell it!


----------



## Lonestar Proud

Patience paid off for ya Roadie, looks like you got a good un. You won't have to worry about the river being too shallow to float off your big boat now. Gonna be kind of nasty the next few days but for some reason I'm thinking you'll take it for the maiden voyage anyway!

-LP


----------



## Dgeddings

Just remember everytime you suck sand up in there it deteriorates the wear ring and impeller, its a little over a thousand bucks to replace them once the tolerances get thrown out of wack 

I miss my jet sometimes but for the most part I rarely used it for what it was made for due to it's weight being a glass boat I'd really like an outlaw jet but I cant justify $50+k for a river boat


----------



## Sunbeam

Great looking river boat. 
Get SS to show you the shoals on upper White Rock. I always wondered what was above there.
It is a shame that the rain met you at the house. Looks like we will see more water below LLD very soon.


----------



## slabnabbin

That boat looks awesome. I have wanted one since seeing the GW with one on Conroe. I fish in alot of very thick timber an that would sure help the pain on the lower unit. Congrats.


----------



## FISHROADIE

slabnabbin said:


> That boat looks awesome. I have wanted one since seeing the GW with one on Conroe. I fish in alot of very thick timber an that would sure help the pain on the lower unit. Congrats.


Slabnabbin any time you want to go crappie fishing in heavy timber, you are welcome aboard any time. Just let me know we will go.


----------



## Reel Time

Great find! Looks like a sweeeeeet boat.
RT


----------



## Boboe

I run 16' and 18' john boats with this exact motor on them in Alaska. Generally you can run in 4" of water once up on step. Whenever you suck gravel or sand, you should stop and check it out. Gravel will get hung in the grate on the bottom or in the discharge. If it's bad, you can feel the motor pulling to one side or the power waning, often accompanied by a change in the sound of the motor. Be careful when sucking grass. It will clog up your intake. You will have to trim the motor up and pull the crud out of the intake. 

The biggest danger when sucking sand and/or gravel--along with the wear on your impeller and the cone as mentioned by Dgeddings--is the chance to seize your impeller and shear the shear pin. A small piece of debris gets caught between the impeller and the cone and locks it all up. The shear pin shears, and you're left dead in the water. Keep a shear pin kit with you. That will include the pin, the shims, a box wrench (11mm I *think*), and a pair of slip joint pliers. Learn to swap it out.

These 40hp 4stroke Yamaha heads are known for trying to rip shoulders out of joint when pulling them through. You'll be in the middle of a good pull, and then it'll catch at TDC (but not fire) and the cord will just STOP. It can really hurt your hand and/or shoulder. Been there and done that enough times. Just be aware that it can happen. Do not confuse this with the motor being frozen up because of impeller fouling like I mentioned in the previous paragraph. If your motor just WILL NOT pull, then don't force it. You'll shear the pin. In order to fix this problem, you have to drop the boot and clean out the **** in the impeller housing. You should do this somewhat regularly anyway. With the boat on the trailer it'll take all of 20 minutes to do.

Your Yamaha jet is a TOUGH motor! Don't let what I've said before this make you think any differently. There's a reason that we use them in the Alaskan bush. We abuse them and run the hell out of them, and they keep performing.

One last thing: Don't run with the motor locked down. Some guys do that so the motor won't kick up when operating in reverse. Bad idea. If you thump a rock, your motor won't want to kick up and you can damage the transom or the boot way more than had you left it free.

If you've got any question about this motor, please ask me. I've got a ton of time spent with them.


----------



## slabnabbin

FISHROADIE said:


> Slabnabbin any time you want to go crappie fishing in heavy timber, you are welcome aboard any time. Just let me know we will go.


Thanks. We will have to do that.


----------



## FISHROADIE

Lonestar Proud said:


> Patience paid off for ya Roadie, looks like you got a good un. You won't have to worry about the river being too shallow to float off your big boat now. Gonna be kind of nasty the next few days but for some reason I'm thinking you'll take it for the maiden voyage anyway!
> 
> -LP


Hey Lonestar you are right it has already been on its maiden voyage. A friend of mine that lives in Austin rode down there with me i picked him up on the way. I droped him off on the way home, he lives 15 min. from a boat ramp on lake Travis, we took it out for about 30 min. It is easy to operate and runs great.


----------



## tbone2374

Nice clean lookin' motor and setup!


----------

